# Training an injured body part



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I might be just 'overthinking' stuff again but.......

I feel like my shoulders are weak, but given the fact I seperated my shoulder, and the trouble with a trapped nerve, then my training here has suffered.

At the mo, I just can't make my mind up where to go with shoulders.

Do I:

a) air on the side of caution, and just keep doing it 'by feel' ?

or

B) push them a bit to bring them back up?

Naturally a) seems the obvious choice, but I guess it's a difficult choice to know when to try and push a little bit more again.

Obviously I don't want to end up injured again, but just feel they are really lagging now


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

My approach would be to go right back to basics, after initially cutting out the exercises causing/making the injury worse I'd bring them back in at a ridiculously light weight, and build it up slowly, going back slightly at any sign of a problem.

Remember it's better to build up slow, strengthen the muscle gradually than charge right in risk reinjury and unable to use it again.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d drop all shoulder work without a second thought if it was causing a prob, then id build up slow as above..

i certainly wouldnt push them at all..

deads work shoulders hard and its a static hold for them.. 

and being a pedantic cnut its "err" on the side of caution lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

It's not so much a problem, I just feel really weak in my shouders

I really fancy going to deads as my weapon of choice for a bit, but gym manager wants me to carry on with squats, but do 200 with speed, and try and beat my time each week. He wanted me to do that last week, but I wanted that 300.......... badly lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> It's not so much a problem, I just feel really weak in my shouders
> 
> I really fancy going to deads as my weapon of choice for a bit, but gym manager wants me to carry on with squats, but do 200 with speed, and try and beat my time each week. He wanted me to do that last week, but I wanted that 300.......... badly lol


Are your squats bodyweight only?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

been meaning to say plod, cut back on other legwork as you get closer to your 300 goal, i think you inadvertantly have started doing this already, but it was like 3am when i squinted at your journal lol

nearly yout time to get up jakal


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained with a lower back strain this week, I just kept away from antagonising it by isolating the lower back using machinery, worked a bit lighter, but with machines you get mre intensity! the back is getting better, and I should be back to normal in by next week....


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Are your squats bodyweight only?


Just a very light bar, not even olympic bar in weight

just use it for form


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got up today and it's my left shoulder hurting today - if it's not one, it's his brother!

Sacked off Body Attack tonight - yeah I know, hope you were seated at the time lol

Think I'm going to knock all isloation shoulder work on head as suggested by Cal, although not sure whether to instead do light weight side and front laterals?

Or as Rose said, back it round back to light weight in general and build back up


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess you've got a few options here. You could either:

Rest for a few weeks take some anti inflams see a physio and wait until you've recovered until you go back to lifting heavy again. Any training you start doing however should be light when you get back to training shoulders. It is Christmas you could always take a few weeks off it won't kill you to go back to it in the new year.

You could do as above, but instead of resting just train very light.

Or you could just train around it until it feels better and avoid movements that cause pain or discomfort.

Be careful with a shoulder injury though since if you knacker them, you could well put yourself out of action for a long time, something like a bad back can be a lot easier to train around rather than a knackered rotator cuff.

If it was me I'd try and workout what plains of motion hurt my shoulder and try and work out what you can do to identify the problem and then work on some rehab exercises.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Some great advice peeps

Seeing as it's the wife's birthday Sunday, think it a good decision to give this week a miss 

She wants to go for a walk somewhere nice so i'll still be getting exercise


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would get to a chiropractor and a physio to try and get to the route of the problem as it seems to be a recurring one.

Trying to train an injured area is stupid in my eyes. The pain is there for a reason, the reason being the area has a problem and needs fixed or rested, continuing to try and train it is doing neither.

Shoulders come into play in nearly everything, if they're sore you'll struggle to get your arms back to squat, it will effect every chest movement, it will effect biceps and back to an extent to.

I see people with iPads, fancy phones and other s**t they don't need but they won't spend money on maintaining their body! You need to get your car serviced, think of a physio/chiropractor as being a body mechanic.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Totally agree with the above comment from Chappell.

Firstly your body is in some discomfort when you train shoulders. This is your body sign of telling you there is something wrong. Same as when car goes wrong it starts making some funky noises and most people address this right away so that they can use the car again to get around. So why not do the same with your body when it goes wrong get professional advice right away so you can address it and get back to training that body part sooner rather than later and at the right intensity.

So my advice: stop training that muscle as you truly do not know what further damage to the muscle you could be doing. The rest will aid in recovery and it gives you the opportunity to focus on weaker areas whilst that injured area gets the necessary treatment. Seek good medical advice such as physio rehab specialist.

You might think the rehab will cost you some money but I would spend the money now as apposed to getting stung with bigger medical bills when the injury has peaked and is possibly not rectifiable.


----------

